# Grazie al cazzo!



## Biaud

Ciao a tutti!

chiedo aiuto per risolvere un dubbio enorme, come rendere in inglese la simpatica espressione 'e grazie al cazzo'??


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi rendo conto che siamo lontani anni luce dal fascio d'immagini che l'espressione evoca in ciascuno di noi, ma detto questo propongo una resa "a senso": "How smart of you!"
Saluti.
GS


----------



## GavinW

Um, for the benefit of some of us here (and for future searches), can we have the context (ie a typical context) for this? Thanks.


----------



## MStraf

I would like to point out that not every Italian thinks that that expression is "simpatica"

And I agree with GavinW: that expression is used in more than one context, we should specify.


----------



## elena73

Yes, the expression has a lot of meanings. For example:  

Mario è un cantante lirico professionista. 
Lucia dice al marito 'Ah, Mario... come ha cantato bene ieri sera al compleanno di Giulia'. 
Il marito 'Beh, grazie al cazzo  ! E' un cantante lirico professionista!!'. 

Meaning in this case would be: 'of course he did!!'... (but of course this doesn't 'render' the original  )


----------



## shakalaka

"*Thanks for nothing!*"


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi Shakalaka,

That's nowhere near the sense in English for the context described.
Please make it clear if you are offering an attempt because it can be very misleading to other learners.
It also devalues the posts of other Italians who know English inside-out (creates an environment where people only trust natives and often very good help by fluent non-natives is ignored on these forums).

The sense in the context described is something along the lines of -> *of course he did (/well that's hardly a surprise) (....he's a professional opera singer).*
"Thanks for nothing" is a rude statement to someone to refute the help they tried to give you and made the situation worse.


----------



## shakalaka

Alx, the opera singer was an example!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I know 
What I wanted to point out was that you knew that.
From the point of view of anyone reading the thread, it looks like you were commenting on the example.

I think if you chose to give an example that's correct in a very different sense to the context mentioned in the previous post, it's important to say "_In other circumstances (such as) ... then you can use "Thanks for nothing"_."

Sorry I didn't mean to say it was wrong, just looked *misleading* to another reader.
I could just imagine an English learner with a notepad writing down elena's context and then writing "Thanks for nothing" because they want to remember it (shudder).
That's be such an inappropriate thing to say!


----------



## Odysseus54

elena73 said:


> Yes, the expression has a lot of meanings. For example:
> 
> Mario è un cantante lirico professionista.
> Lucia dice al marito 'Ah, Mario... come ha cantato bene ieri sera al compleanno di Giulia'.
> Il marito 'Beh, grazie al cazzo  ! E' un cantante lirico professionista!!'.
> 
> Meaning in this case would be: 'of course he did!!'... (but of course this doesn't 'render' the original  )



Here I would say :

"No  fucking wonder ! He is a professional opera singer "

or

" Duh ! He is a professional etc "

More examples, please


----------



## TimLA

elena73 said:


> Donna: 'Ah, Mario... come ha cantato bene ieri sera al compleanno di Giulia'.
> Marito: 'Beh, grazie al cazzo  ! E' un cantante lirico professionista!!'.
> 
> Meaning in this case would be: 'of course he did!!'... (but of course this doesn't 'render' the original  )


 
Hmmm...interesting phrase
I think this is one that we'll need a series of "examples" to get the right meaning.

I'm guessing that in this particular case:
"Of course he did (that)" (as stated by Elena)
"He better have!"

I guess my question would be do you say it to the person you are talking to (did the husband say it directly to the wife?), or is it just a "general statement"?


----------



## One1

TimLA said:


> Hmmm...interesting phrase
> I think this is one that we'll need a series of "examples" to get the right meaning.
> 
> I'm guessing that in this particular case:
> "Of course he did (that)" (as stated by Elena)
> "He better have!"
> 
> I guess my question would be do you say it to the person you are talking to (did the husband say it directly to the wife?), or is it just a "general statement"?



It's a "general expression" tipically used by Romans, originally: "Grazie AR cazzo!"

In italiano si direbbe anche "E' ovvio!"

here some statements inspired by "grazie ar cazzo" (f5 to refresh)

http://www.graziearcazzo.com/


----------



## byrne

One1 said:


> It's a "general expression" tipically used by Romans, originally: "Grazie AR cazzo!"
> 
> In italiano si direbbe anche "E' ovvio!"


 
Ok, ma in romano è considerata "forte" come espressione? La nonina la direbbe? Si può tradurre in Italiano come hai detto con _è ovvio_ o ci vorrebbe anche una parolaccia per renderla? Perche secondo me (per quanto poco può contare una mia opinione) come hai messo Ody, anche in inglese la parolaccia ci vuole.. Ma non sono romana


----------



## One1

byrne said:


> Ok, ma in romano è considerata "forte" come espressione? La nonina la direbbe? Si può tradurre in Italiano come hai detto con _è ovvio_ o ci vorrebbe anche una parolaccia per renderla? Perche secondo me (per quanto poco può contare una mia opinione) come hai messo Ody, anche in inglese la parolaccia ci vuole.. Ma non sono romana



Neanche io sono romano, non so se la nonnina la direbbe, ma Totti o "Er Monnezza" sicuramente si . E' un'espressione simpatica, perché suona bene, non è troppo forte, ma se fossi in te non la direi in un colloquio di lavoro . "E' ovvio" raccoglie il significato, ma ha certamente molta meno enfasi... "E' ovvio" lo puoi dire ad un colloquio di lavoro.


----------



## TimLA

Odysseus54 said:


> Here I would say :
> "No  fucking wonder ! He is a professional opera singer "
> or
> " Duh ! He is a professional etc "
> More examples, please


 


One1 said:


> It's a "general expression" tipically used by Romans, originally: "Grazie AR cazzo!"
> In italiano si direbbe anche "E' ovvio!"
> here some statements inspired by "grazie ar cazzo" (f5 to refresh)
> http://www.graziearcazzo.com/


 
Now we're getting somewhere!

So you might go with many in AE - I'll try to keep at the same level of "gentility"

Well, that's fucking obvious!
No shit Dick Tracy!
What a revelation!

The use of "grazie a" is interesting.


----------



## giovannino

A me la traduzione di Odysseus, "no  fucking wonder!", sembra perfetta (almeno nell'esempio di elena73), perché riproduce la volgarità dell'espressione italiana. Forse si potrebbe dire anche "big  fucking surprise!".


----------



## Biaud

Sinceramente non credevo di sucitare un tale interesse! XD io optavo per un 'fucking obvious' in modo da cogliere sia l'aspetto dell'ovvietà dell'assunto ad es:

'Totti le calcia bene le punizioni' (senso di ovvietà)

e 'fastidio' per l'ovvietà sentita

di cui 'Fucking obvious'

che ne dite?!?!


----------



## elena73

Biaud, guarda TimLa ha suggerito: 

Well, that's fucking obvious!

Il that's lo devi mettere, secondo me!!

Per il resto: grazie al cazzo   si usa anche dalle mie parti (e non sono certo romana!!) 

 I'd like to add (even if it cannot considered 'alta cultura') a joke we make with this same expression. 

  I guess you all know the mythological 'Tre Grazie'. They also appear on a Botticelli painting.... in a lot of sculptures... 

  Now, if you see 3 women together (they must of course be intimate friends!!) you can say: 
  'Aaahh... ma chi siete? Le Tre Grazie?'. 
   If they get the joke and are willing to participate they answer as follows: 'Sì, Grazia, Graziella e Grazie al Cazzo  !! ' (the sentence is pronounced like the women are just uttering  their birth names... )


----------



## Biaud

Grazie elena73 e graziea TimLa (che prego di scusarmi, non avevo letto il suo post!!!!!) io sono milanese e la uso come espressione, che però non arriva alle vette delle Tre Grazie  !

Secondo me 'That's fucking obvious' 'No fucking wonder' vanno benissimo grazie e a tutti e a TimLa in particolare!


----------



## Nerino

elena73 said:


> Biaud, guarda TimLa ha suggerito:
> 
> Well, that's fucking obvious!
> 
> Il that's lo devi mettere, secondo me!!
> 
> Per il resto: grazie al cazzo  si usa anche dalle mie parti (e non sono certo romana!!)
> 
> I'd like to add (even if it cannot considered 'alta cultura') a joke we make with this same expression.
> 
> I guess you all know the mythological 'Tre Grazie'. They also appear on a Botticelli painting.... in a lot of sculptures...
> 
> Now, if you see 3 women together (they must of course be intimate friends!!) you can say:
> 'Aaahh... ma chi siete? Le Tre Grazie?'.
> If they get the joke and are willing to participate they answer as follows: 'Sì, Grazia, Graziella e Grazie al Cazzo  !! ' (the sentence is pronounced like the women are just uttering their birth names... )


 
E' molto usata anche dalle mie parti, che spasso questo thread!


----------



## osimo74

I would say: "...really?"


----------



## GavinW

osimo74 said:


> I would say: "...really?"


 
Yes... (I take it you mean the ironic sense, more like: "Really!"). 
But even better, here, I think, is: "You don't say?" (not sure if this has been mentioned yet).
Other good suggestions have been made. I think "Small fucking wonder" (and similar) is a bit strong, perhaps, for this expression. I prefer Tim's "No shit, Dick Tracy" (despite, or perhaps because of, its AE origin).


----------



## Biaud

Beh in effetti *No shit! Dick Tracy* spacca...ma perché Dick Tracy?!


----------



## marco.cur

Definirla un'espressione simpatica mi pare un po' esagerato, fa comunque parte di un modo di parlare sboccacciato.


----------



## Iraiem

Visto che ci siamo...c'è anche un altro uso dell'espressione che si fa, e che, almeno dalle mie parti, è comune. Quando tu ti prodighi per qualcuno aiutandolo, magari sobbarcandoti una buona dose del lavoro che doveva svolgere lui, ottenendone in cambio solo un laconico e tiepido "grazie" è uso rispondere, se si vuol far emergere la propria insoddisfazione: "Si grazie....grazie al cazzo!"


----------



## CPA

Iraiem said:


> Visto che ci siamo...c'è anche un altro uso dell'espressione che si fa, e che, almeno dalle mie parti, è comune. Quando tu ti prodighi per qualcuno aiutandolo, magari sobbarcandoti una buona dose del lavoro che doveva svolgere lui, ottenendone in cambio solo un laconico e tiepido "grazie" è uso rispondere, se si vuol far emergere la propria insoddisfazione: "Si grazie....grazie al cazzo!"


 
In which case, the translation might be "_...my  ass!_"


----------



## Ruminante

Siamo quasi al completo... vorrei aggiungere un modo carino di tradurre la nostra locuzione: "bella scoperta!"
e un modo carino per non rinunciare a quest'espressione, senza essere proprio volgari: "grazie al cavolo" anche questo molto usato. Il cavolo rimpiazza il "c..."
Ciao buona giornata


----------



## kan3malato

MStraf said:


> E' l'equivalente americano di "Elementare Watson", essendo Dick Tracy un famoso investigatore dei fumetti americano creato dalla penna di Chester Gould
> E come il suo compagno Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (che mai scrisse la frase "Elementare Watson") che mi risulti anche "no shit Dick Tracy" e' solo uno scherzo popolare.


Ciao.
A frind of mine always use to say "*No shit! Sherlock*".


----------



## GavinW

kan3malato said:


> Ciao.
> A frind of mine always use to say "*No shit! Sherlock*".


 
AE vs. BE? ;-)


----------



## prowlerxpla

Ruminante said:
			
		

> Siamo quasi al completo... vorrei aggiungere un modo carino di tradurre la nostra locuzione: "bella scoperta!"
> e un modo carino per non rinunciare a quest'espressione, senza essere  proprio volgari: "grazie al cavolo" anche questo molto usato. Il cavolo  rimpiazza il "c..."
> Ciao buona giornata


Yes, but here in the Roman empire is more used "grazie... grazie un cazzo" or better "grazie 'sto cazzo!"


CPA said:


> In which case, the translation might be "_...my  ass!_"


 "my ass"? Only? Without thanks? Its so impolite!


----------



## Iraiem

Ruminante said:


> Siamo quasi al completo... vorrei aggiungere un modo carino di tradurre la nostra locuzione: "bella scoperta!"
> e un modo carino per non rinunciare a quest'espressione, senza essere proprio volgari: "grazie al cavolo" anche questo molto usato. Il cavolo rimpiazza il "c..."
> Ciao buona giornata



Un'altro modo carino di dirlo, fine e che assume un tono molto ironico è "Grazie al caso..."
A: "Hai visto la nuova macchina di Giorgio, è uno schianto!"
B: "eh/è...grazie al caso! ...è pieno di soldi lui...."


----------



## Ruminante

prowlerxpla said:


> Yes, but here in the Roman empire is more used "grazie... grazie un cazzo" or better "grazie 'sto cazzo!"


Ciao prowlerxpla... sorry to disagree, grazie un /grazie 'sto cazzo is not an equivalent of "grazie* al* c.". It means something different, like "what thanks! No thanks at all"

Example: My son keeps on asking money and money. After having had too much already, he takes 5 euros away from my hand and says "grazie" with a smile. Then I say: What thanks, what thanks! Not at all... or something like that.
In Italian it would be: macchè grazie! (I have still not reached the point of saying "grazie un cazzo" to my son); Grazie un cavolo! or Grazie un corno.
Those are expressions that you can translate that way, not "grazie al c."


----------



## prowlerxpla

Ruminante said:


> Ciao prowlerxpla... sorry to disagree, grazie un /grazie 'sto cazzo is not an equivalent of "grazie* al* c.". It means something different, like "what thanks! No thanks at all"
> 
> Example: My son keeps on asking money and money. After having had too much already, he takes 5 euros away from my hand and says "grazie" with a smile. Then I say: What thanks, what thanks! Not at all... or something like that.
> In Italian it would be: macchè grazie! (I have still not reached the point of saying "grazie un cazzo" to my son); Grazie un cavolo! or Grazie un corno.
> Those are expressions that you can translate that way, not "grazie al c."


You are perfectly right Ruminante, I take your sentence wrongly, the one I wanted to take was this by Iraiem, not your , alzhaimer is prowling me faster and faster



			
				Iraiem said:
			
		

> Visto che ci siamo...c'è anche un altro uso dell'espressione che si  fa, e che, almeno dalle mie parti, è comune. Quando tu ti prodighi per  qualcuno aiutandolo, magari sobbarcandoti una buona dose del lavoro che  doveva svolgere lui, ottenendone in cambio solo un laconico e tiepido  "grazie" è uso rispondere, se si vuol far emergere la propria  insoddisfazione: "Si grazie....grazie al cazzo!"


----------



## Iraiem

Allora tu stai dicendo "grazie un corno! (ridammi subito indietro i miei soldi!).
Quello che voglio dire io invece è diverso, è un "Si grazie....grazie al cazzo! (è comoda la vita così! vedi di darti una mossa!")
Come ripeto è proprio usato così anche se non so quanto ovunque sia diffuso. Io comunque lo sento abbastanza.


----------



## elena73

Iraiem said:


> Allora tu stai dicendo "grazie un corno! (ridammi subito indietro i miei soldi!).
> Quello che voglio dire io invece è diverso, è un "Si grazie....grazie al cazzo! (è comoda la vita così! vedi di darti una mossa!")
> Come ripeto è proprio usato così anche se non so quanto ovunque sia diffuso. Io comunque lo sento abbastanza.



Secondo me quest'uso esiste. C'è pure un gruppo sulla risposta grazie al cazzo alla parola 'grazie': 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=59769684509

E ce ne sono molte tracce in diversi siti Internet. Esempio: 
http://www.drzap.it/Risposte%20originali%20a%20domande%20banali.htm

Devo dire che da noi (in ambiente familiare/con amici intimi) credo sia più usato: 'grazie una sega  oppure grazie una bella sega  in questi casi (che è parimenti volgare).


----------



## Ruminante

Iraiem said:


> Allora tu stai dicendo "grazie un corno! (ridammi subito indietro i miei soldi!).
> Quello che voglio dire io invece è diverso, è un "Si grazie....grazie *al* cazzo! (è comoda la vita così! vedi di darti una mossa!")
> Come ripeto è proprio usato così anche se non so quanto ovunque sia diffuso. Io comunque lo sento abbastanza.


E' vero, dopo un po' di riflessione oggi pomeriggio, devo dire che hai ragione tu, in questo caso esiste come risposta ed è diverso da "grazie *un* cavolo" o "grazie *un* corno!" o diciamolo pure, "grazie *un* cazzo!" (non voglio fare la santarellina). EDIT: è diverso pure dall'altro significato, primario, che si è largamente discusso fin qui. A proposito mi vengono in mente altri due modi per tradurre "grazie al cazzo" nel significato primario (non in quello di Iraiem): "Ma no!" "Ma va'!" (ironico)

Per prowlerxpla: tranquillo, siamo tutti nella stessa barca (riguardo alle sclerosi precoci... magari qualcuno sta facendo le corna adesso... ma è vero, mi capita spessissimo, pero' è il bello della diretta, se ci pensiamo troppo su i post risultano meno spontanei no?)
Confesso che anch'io, appena letto l'esempio illustrato da Iraiem, ho cominciato a rispondergli che aveva sbagliato, che in quel caso si doveva dire "grazie un cavolo" o "grazie 'sto cavolo" o la versione piu' in uso a Roma e altrove citata in questo _thread_.
Ma qualcosa mi diceva che mi sbagliavo io... ho avuto qualche vago flash-back di quando avevo circa 20 anni o meno, e frequentavo tanti giovani dalla parlata molto colloquiale! Cosi' ho cancellato il mio post "del cavolo", ho chiuso tutto e ho riaperto ora. E ora che "ne abbiamo discusso" ancora, mi ricordo un po' meglio tutte le "occorrenze" (no è inglese, questo, occurrences... come si dice nella nostra lingua? boh, insomma tutte le varie occasioni in cui si usa la nostra "locuzione")
Ragà, la sto facendo pesante, vi saluto e vi auguro una bella serata.
E grazie a ... ! (no, non centra niente qui) grazie a tutti


----------



## giginho

kan3malato said:


> Ciao.
> A frind of mine always use to say "*No shit! Sherlock*".



Con un sontuoso ritardo riporto che ho sentito usare *No shit Sherlock!* e me l'ha anche confermata London Calling....direi decisamente BE.


----------



## You little ripper!

It's used even here, gigi. 

Wiktionary


----------



## MR1492

giginho said:


> Con un sontuoso ritardo riporto che ho sentito usare *No shit, Sherlock!* e me l'ha anche confermata London Calling....direi decisamente BE.



giginho,

Thank you for bringing back this thread!  It is fascinating.  I made one minor correction to your phrase.  In English, we would use a comma to set off the person (Sherlock) from the interjection (No shit).  Also, I am not sure it was discussed concerning this version but we use it when someone says something which is very obviously true in a manner which implies he/she has had an uncommon insight.  The derivation would be that one did not have to be Sherlock Holmes (the British detective) to come to the same conclusion.

When I began studying Italian 2 years ago, and began using these forums a short while ago, I never realized how difficult English is for non-native speakers!  I think I'm learning as much about my own _madrelingua_ as I am Italian; which is a good thing.

Auguri una buona Pasqua!

Phil


----------



## giginho

MR1492 said:


> giginho,
> 
> Thank you for bringing back this thread!  It is fascinating.  I made one minor correction to your phrase.  In English, we would use a comma to set off the person (Sherlock) from the interjection (No shit).  Also, I am not sure it was discussed concerning this version but we use it when someone says something which is very obviously true in a manner which implies he/she has had an uncommon insight.  The derivation would be that one did not have to be Sherlock Holmes (the British detective) to come to the same conclusion.
> 
> When I began studying Italian 2 years ago, and began using these forums a short while ago, I never realized how difficult English is for non-native speakers!  I think I'm learning as much about my own _madrelingua_ as I am Italian; which is a good thing.
> 
> Auguri una buona Pasqua!
> 
> Phil



Thank you for your correction!!!! In Italian, "grazie al cazzo" can imply the same meaning of "no shit, Sherlock!" as in the sentence: A: "Veloce quella ferrari, vero?"  B: "eh, grazie al cazzo!". It's obvious that a Ferrari is a fast car....so: no shit, Sherlock!

Let me, please, remark you that madrelingua is the guy born in Italy, lingua madre is the native language of the guy!:

Gigi è madrelingua italiano
l'italiano è la lingua madre di Gigi


----------



## MR1492

giginho,

Thank you!  I was unaware of the distinction.  

Auguri una buona Pasqua.

Phil


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Con un sontuoso ritardo riporto che ho sentito usare *No shit Sherlock!* e me l'ha anche confermata London Calling....direi decisamente BE.


Non so se sia solo BE e non so neanche se corrisponda sempre a "grazie al cazzo" , anche se spesso è così: vedi questo link (ti farai una cultura di quelle)....


----------



## Odysseus54

"No shit , Sherlock" is very widely used this side of the pond.  And I agree that it does not always translate "grazie al cazzo".


----------



## prowlerxpla

giginho said:


> "grazie al cazzo" can imply the same meaning of "no shit, Sherlock!" as in the sentence: A: "Veloce quella ferrari, vero?"  B: "eh, grazie al cazzo!". It's obvious that a Ferrari is a fast car....so: no shit, Sherlock!


You sprung up to me a sentence of example that seems to me an improvement of your, 
A: Yesterday a ferrari and a FIAT 500 made a race, and the Ferrari won. (Ieri hanno gareggiato una ferrari e una FIAT 500, e la ferrari ha vinto)
B: No shit, Sherlock! it is a ferrari (Grazie al cazzo, e' una ferrari)
Is it correct to add "it is a ferrari" or is better to leave "No shit, Sherlock!" alone? 
Ciao P.


----------



## longplay

Big discussion ! In some cases, I would use "big business!" (ironically).


----------



## Odysseus54

longplay said:


> Big discussion ! In some cases, I would use "big business!" (ironically).




Can you come up with an actual example where you think this would work ?


----------



## longplay

Odysseus54 said:


> Can you come up with an actual example where you think this would work ?



Ferrari vs. FIAT 500 , for instance (post 44). Big business! It was a Ferrari (or it was vs. a 500). May work?
Jet-lag : good night and thanks !

Qualche volta uso anche "big deal!" o "what the hell ...", dipende dal contesto.


----------



## MR1492

prowlerxpla said:


> Is it correct to add "it is a ferrari" or is better to leave "No shit, Sherlock!" alone?



You can certainly add the additional words but it is neither correct nor incorrect.  At that point, it is just a matter of style.


----------



## You little ripper!

prowlerxpla said:


> Is it correct to add "it is a ferrari" or is better to leave "No shit, Sherlock!" alone?


I prefer to leave it and allow the person to connect the dots. If it is included, most people would emphasise the 'is'. "It _is_ a Ferrari!".


----------



## Biaud

Wow! non credevo che dalla mia domanda sarebbero scaturite tre pagine , by the way... 'No shit, Sherlock' non male.


----------

